# .NET and More > Silverlight >  silverlight 4 page is not running

## ERUM

here is xmal code 

```
<navigation:Page xmlns:dataInput="clr-namespace:System.Windows.Controls;assembly=System.Windows.Controls.Data.Input" x:Class="CreatingChartUsingSilverlightEnabledWCF.Page1" 
           xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation" 
           xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml" 
           xmlns:d="http://schemas.microsoft.com/expression/blend/2008"
           xmlns:mc="http://schemas.openxmlformats.org/markup-compatibility/2006"
           mc:Ignorable="d" xmlns:navigation="clr-namespace:System.Windows.Controls;assembly=System.Windows.Controls.Navigation"
           d:DesignWidth="640" d:DesignHeight="480"
           Title="Page1 Page">
    

    <Border BorderBrush="Beige"  Height="230" Width="400"  x:Name="MainBorder" VerticalAlignment="Center"   CornerRadius="4"  BorderThickness="4">
       

        <Grid x:Name="LayoutRoot"   Background="White" ShowGridLines="false" >
            
            <Grid.RowDefinitions>
                <RowDefinition  Height="35"></RowDefinition>
                <RowDefinition  Height="30"></RowDefinition>
                <RowDefinition Height="30"></RowDefinition>

                <RowDefinition Height="30"></RowDefinition>

                <RowDefinition Height="30"></RowDefinition>

                <RowDefinition Height="30"></RowDefinition>

                <RowDefinition Height="40"></RowDefinition>

                <RowDefinition Height="70"></RowDefinition>



            </Grid.RowDefinitions>
            

            <Grid.ColumnDefinitions>

                <ColumnDefinition Width="130"></ColumnDefinition>

                <ColumnDefinition Width="270"></ColumnDefinition>

            </Grid.ColumnDefinitions>

            <StackPanel Grid.Row="0" Grid.Column="0" Grid.ColumnSpan="2" Width="400" Background="DarkCyan" >
                <dataInput:Label FontSize="14" FontWeight="bold"  HorizontalAlignment="Center" Content="Survey Data" Margin="6,5,-5,5"></dataInput:Label>


            </StackPanel>

            <dataInput:Label Grid.Row="1" Grid.Column="0" Content="Enter Survey Title" Margin="10,5,5,5" HorizontalAlignment="Center"></dataInput:Label>

            <TextBox x:Name="Title" Grid.Column="1" Grid.Row="1" Height="25" Width="150" HorizontalAlignment="Left"></TextBox>

            <dataInput:Label Grid.Row="2" Grid.Column="0" Content="Survey Question" Margin="10,5,5,5" HorizontalAlignment="Center"></dataInput:Label>

            <TextBox x:Name="SurveyQuestion" Grid.Row="2" Grid.Column="1" Height="25" Width="150" HorizontalAlignment="Left"></TextBox>

            <dataInput:Label Grid.Row="3" Grid.Column="0" Content="Enter Option 1" Margin="10,5,5,5" HorizontalAlignment="Center"></dataInput:Label>

            <TextBox x:Name="Surveyoption1" Grid.Row="3" Grid.Column="1" Height="25" Width="150" HorizontalAlignment="Left"></TextBox>

            <dataInput:Label Grid.Row="4" Grid.Column="0" Content="Enter Option 2" Margin="10,5,5,5" HorizontalAlignment="Center"></dataInput:Label>

            <TextBox  x:Name="Surveyoption2" Grid.Row="4" Grid.Column="1" Height="25" Width="150" HorizontalAlignment="Left"></TextBox>

            <dataInput:Label Grid.Row="5" Grid.Column="0" Content="Enter Option 3" Margin="10,5,5,5" HorizontalAlignment="Center"></dataInput:Label>

            <TextBox x:Name="Surveyoption3" Grid.Row="5" Grid.Column="1" Height="25" Width="150" HorizontalAlignment="Left"></TextBox>

            <Button Grid.Row="6" Grid.Column="1" Width="100" Height="25" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Content="Create Survey"></Button>


        </Grid>
    </Border>
</navigation:Page>
```

this page isn ot executing and hang while executing ,any help

----------

